# [eix] Update très lent pour les overlays

## Trapamoosch

Bonsoir à tous,

Depuis quelques temps, update-eix est très lent avec les overlays.

En résumé :

```
update-eix

Reading Portage settings ..

Building database (/var/cache/eix) ..

[0] "gentoo" /usr/portage/ (cache: metadata-flat)

     Reading 100%
```

 Même vitesse que d'habitude

```
[2] "gnome" /usr/local/portage/layman/gnome (cache: parse|ebuild*)

     Reading 100% 

[3] "secondlife" /usr/local/portage/layman/secondlife (cache: parse|ebuild*)

     Reading 100%

[4] "local_overlay" /usr/local/portage (cache: parse|ebuild*)

     Reading 100% 

```

Très lent

Concrètement, le compteur en % avance, puis bloque un certain temps (ça se compte en minutes), puis reprend, se rebloque un peu plus loin etc... Rien de louche dans top, le disque dur ne gratte pas comme un fou non plus.

Quelqu'un a le même souci que moi ?

J'utilise :

```
eix-0.15.3  USE="-doc -sqlite"
```

 (même souci avec les autres versions présentens dans Portage, et avec et sans le USE sqlite)

emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.6.6 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1, 2.6.28-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 18 Jan 2009 18:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r8

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.3.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/java-overlay /usr/local/portage/layman/gnome /usr/local/portage/layman/secondlife /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr artworkextra aspell avahi branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli cpudetection crypt cups dbus divx dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss enca encode exif ffmpeg flac fortran gcj gdbm gdl gif gimp glitz gmail gmedia gnome gnome-keyring gphoto2 gstreamer gtk gtkhtml hal howl-compat hunspell iconv id3tag imap isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k keyring laptop ldap libburn libnotify libv4l2 live mad maps matroska mdnsresponder-compat midi mikmod mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug mozbranding mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack nautilus ncurses newspr nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg ogm opengl openmp pch pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3support quicktime rar readline realmedia reflection samba scanner sdl session skins smp speex spell spl srt sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink sysfs taglib tagwriting tcpd theora tiff totem truetype unicode usb v4l2 vcd vorbis wifi wma wmf wmp wxwindows x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeonhd"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## titoucha

J'ai eix qui est très lent à indéxer, je n'ai pas chercher pourquoi, car je lance l'update et je fais autre chose en attendant.

----------

## kwenspc

il est tout aussi probable que ce soit les-dis overlays qui se trainent. (serveur derrière connexion moisie)

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> il est tout aussi probable que ce soit les-dis overlays qui se trainent. (serveur derrière connexion moisie)

 

Il ne me semble pas que eix se connecte aux serveurs pour faire son update, c'est pas emerge.

----------

## kwenspc

Houlà oui j'ai confondu avec eix-sync  désolé.   :Embarassed: 

Bon là je vois pas. Chez moi c'est plutôt rapide (ma partoche /usr/portage est en reiserfs 3.6  si ça peut aider. J'ai eu pas mal de ralentissement avec d'autres types de fs, vu que c'est blindés de tout petits fichiers)

----------

## xaviermiller

En fait, c'est portage qui est désormais instantané, car le metadata est déjà récupéré par le rsync. Donc proportionnellement, les overlays paraissent lents  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Houlà oui j'ai confondu avec eix-sync  désolé.  
> 
> Bon là je vois pas. Chez moi c'est plutôt rapide (ma partoche /usr/portage est en reiserfs 3.6  si ça peut aider. J'ai eu pas mal de ralentissement avec d'autres types de fs, vu que c'est blindés de tout petits fichiers)

 

La mienne est aussi en reiserfs 3.6, mais sa n'empêche pas que pour certains overlay, l'update-eix reste bloqué pas mal de temps à certains niveaux de la mise à jour.

----------

## HazeC5

Salut  :Smile: 

Trapamoosch Si ça peut te rassurer, depuis la dernière update d'eix j'ai remarqué la même chose de mon côté.

Eix-sync s'exécute + rapidement, par contre lorsque il arrive aux overlays il a le même comportement que celui que tu as décrit, et j'ai d'autres overlays que les tiens.

Je vois bien un petit blocage lorsque il atteint 90% des 2 overlays.

Cependant chez moi ça ne va pas jusqu'à durer quelques minutes ( tout au plus 30 secondes ...) puisque eix-sync + update-eix mettent 2mn au total.Donc ça ne me dérange pas du tout.

Par contre s'il venait à durer quelques minutes comme dans ton cas, là je serait aussi dubitatif (sic !)

Bye.

----------

## titoucha

Je constate aussi un ralentissement avec emerge, quand je fais un emerge --sync suivit de emerge -vauDN world il faut plusieurs minutes à emerge pour me donner une réponse, par contre si je redemande la même commande (ou une autre) sa va très vite.

Je ne comprend pas trop ce que emerge fait lors de la première demande, il doit indexer quelque chose, mais quoi ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne comprend pas trop ce que emerge fait lors de la première demande, il doit indexer quelque chose, mais quoi ?

 

Les fichiers qu'il a précédemment chargés sont en cache. C'est comme un soft que tu lances après un reboot (au pif firefox) il prend un certain temps. tu le quittes, tu le relances c'est quasi instantané. C'est parce que linux le garde (si il le peut) en cache mémoire.

----------

## titoucha

Je veux bien mais passer de plusieurs minutes à quasi instantané, c'est la où sa me dérange, il doit faire autre chose que simplement charger en cache.

En plus si je redémarre la machine et que je ne fais pas de emerge --sync, il répond là aussi instantanément.

----------

## kwenspc

Alors j'imagine qu'il génère aussi un cache sur le disque qui lui évite de recalculer tout un tas de trucs (dépendances etc...)

----------

## titoucha

C'est fort probable, par contre ça n'arrange pas mon problème d'attente.

----------

